# Bike ms new york



## IRFilter (Jul 8, 2012)

anyone here riding the BIKE MS New York Oct. 6th???


----------



## 1nterceptor (Sep 23, 2013)

I did it last year and will probably do it again this year.
It was my 1st time doing the event last year, had a lot
of fun.

2012 BIKE MS NEW YORK CITY - YouTube


----------



## mjco04 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hello. How was the course? I'm a little worried with the elevation chart. I'm doing the 100 miles course. I did one century which was in Long Island (Ride to Montauk). Any tips on counquering the hills?


----------



## 1nterceptor (Sep 23, 2013)

mjco04 said:


> Hello. How was the course? I'm a little worried with the elevation chart. I'm doing the 100 miles course. I did one century which was in Long Island (Ride to Montauk). Any tips on counquering the hills?


The course last year was almost the same as the NY/NJ Gran Fondo. So there was a bit of climbing. Normally, I would suggest hill repeats and intervals. But you don't have any more time to train since the event is this Sunday. Ride hard today, Wed. and Thurs. Take Fri. and Sat. off. Have a good dinner on Sat., have a good breakfast on Sun. Try to make your bike as light as possible; take off lights, pumps, etc. Not sure if they will have Heed/Gatorade. Bring your own hydration tablet just in case. Ride at your own pace; don't feel that you have to "keep" up with anybody else. A lot of riders will go hard in the beginning, only to walk up the hills at the end. Most important; have fun! See you there; if you see a rider on a black Scott CR1 wearing a marshal vest - say hi. 

PS, I also had fun at last years 5BBC Montauk Century:
2012 MONTAUK CENTURY BY 5BBC - YouTube


----------



## mjco04 (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I'll just take it easier on the climbs. I just came back from vacation so I lost two weeks of riding/training. I was able to get to 75 miles but that was like 3 weeks ago. Hopefully I can hang on for this event. I'm definitely riding two more times whether it's outside or on the stationary bike at the gym.

I will def say Hi if I see you. Are you volunteering for the century?
-Mike


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I did it last year, 55 miles with a mild hangover

Be careful of the grates in the tunnel. Lots of people got flats inside the tunnel.

I would skip the first couple of rest stops as they get too crowded, and the huge crowd means a relatively slow pace anyway.

The Palisades Interstate Park has some long climbs. Best to spin your way up the hills and conserve as much as possible for the rest of the ride... remember all the hills you bombed down on 9W (towards NY), you need to climb to get back.


----------



## 1nterceptor (Sep 23, 2013)

mjco04 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'll just take it easier on the climbs. I just came back from vacation so I lost two weeks of riding/training. I was able to get to 75 miles but that was like 3 weeks ago. Hopefully I can hang on for this event. I'm definitely riding two more times whether it's outside or on the stationary bike at the gym.
> 
> I will def say Hi if I see you. Are you volunteering for the century?
> -Mike


It depends on the organizer if they want me to help with the 100 or 55 mile route; last year I did the 100.

Another thing that might help you is a cassette swap. But that depends on what you have now.


----------



## 1nterceptor (Sep 23, 2013)

tednugent said:


> I did it last year, 55 miles with a mild hangover
> 
> Be careful of the grates in the tunnel. Lots of people got flats inside the tunnel.
> 
> ...


I did notice a few riders got flats from the grate by the Holland tunnel. It's weird because we did a ride thru the Lincoln tunnel; nobody got a flat. That tunnel also had the same grates and we rode over it at full speed.

2012 LINCOLN TUNNEL BIKE RIDE - YouTube


----------



## IRFilter (Jul 8, 2012)

anyone here doing the ride? and if so how are you getting to the event? im coming from bethpage and a friend and i are trying to decide the best way of getting there. We are thinking about driving in and parking a little bit away from the site and biking to the event. The train is just annoying. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

IRFilter said:


> anyone here doing the ride? and if so how are you getting to the event? im coming from bethpage and a friend and i are trying to decide the best way of getting there. We are thinking about driving in and parking a little bit away from the site and biking to the event. The train is just annoying. Any thoughts on this?


Last year, I stayed the weekend, as I was also celebrating my birthday. When I do 5BBT, I get in real early (around 6 am) and there is plenty of street parking.


----------



## boogermin (Aug 30, 2012)

Did the short route (30 miles?) in 2013. Overall, I had fun. They had to stop us 3 times because we were going too fast. Kept saying something about it not being a race... Schedule permitting, I'll be doing one of the two longer rides in 2014.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

boogermin said:


> Did the short route (30 miles?) in 2013. Overall, I had fun. They had to stop us 3 times because we were going too fast. Kept saying something about it not being a race... Schedule permitting, I'll be doing one of the two longer rides in 2014.


iirc, the one that stays in the city, is one of those "guided" rides, similar to that if 5BBT, Tour de Queens/Brooklyn/Bronx.

the 50-something and century which takes you out of the city... since they don't close down roads, you can ride as fast as you want.


----------

